# Jae Bueno & Brookly Projects Present "Quiet Storm"



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Friends, here is an event I am doing with Brooklyn Projects on 9/25/10. Come out and support the event!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

to the top for jae bueno hey is it a car show type of event or more of an exhibition of your work? :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Sep 1 2010, 05:20 PM~18463541
> *to the top for jae bueno hey is it a car show type of event or more of an exhibition of your work? :thumbsup:
> *


Chemo, this is an exhibition of my work. Cars are more than welcomed to line up and down Colorado Blvd in front of Brooklyn Projects.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Can't wait to see more of your pix Jae :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The Neu Exposure Familia will be there!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 1 2010, 06:57 PM~18464973
> *Chemo, this is an exhibition of my work. Cars are more than welcomed to line up and down Colorado Blvd in front of Brooklyn Projects.
> *


Is there Gone be a blocked area for those that bring cars or gota mix in with daily drivers?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 1 2010, 10:35 AM~18460409
> *Friends, here is an event I am doing with Brooklyn Projects on 9/25/10. Come out and support the event!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

good luck on your event MR. JAE BUENO you take some bad ass pics.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1+Sep 1 2010, 08:06 PM~18465070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks very much! Appreciate it!


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

This will be a day to remember .Jae is one BADASS photographer .I have nothing but mad respect for jae and his work.


TTT


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

ILL BE OUT FOR U JAE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Sep 2 2010, 04:29 PM~18472857
> *ILL BE OUT FOR U JAE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *


Thanks my friend!


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Looking forward to this... :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

bump for Jae n his great pics


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

A bump for Jae.....can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Sep 2 2010, 01:57 PM~18471558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike!


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## Clark (Jul 10, 2009)

TTT for Jae... going to be a great event!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Sep 6 2010, 06:40 AM~18496752
> *bump for Jae n his great pics
> *


X65 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

HOPE TO HAVE MY CAR OUT BY THEN TTT FOR YOU JAE.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 1 2010, 10:35 AM~18460409
> *Friends, here is an event I am doing with Brooklyn Projects on 9/25/10. Come out and support the event!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website..good luck will be there

Old Memories


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clark+Sep 9 2010, 04:20 PM~18527326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for you support Paul!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

TTT ~ I'm getting alot of inquiries about the parking at the event. There will be plenty of street parking in the front of the location but I suggest you get there early of you want a good spot. We are trying to get the back parking lot for a informal mini car show!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 SEPT 24 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO. 
[/quote]


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

Heck yeah cant waite


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

This Saturday night!


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

THIS FRIDAY 9/24/10 LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 21 2010, 10:10 AM~18621432
> *This Saturday night!
> 
> 
> ...


*See you on Saturday Jae*


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Friends, these are the tees that will be on sale at my photo exhibit on Saturday night.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc+Sep 15 2010, 05:25 PM~18577827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to it Peter!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

TTT for Thursday!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Looks like I will be in the house for a short time.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Sep 23 2010, 09:30 AM~18641738
> *Looks like I will be in the house for a short time.
> *


Cool! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

TTT ~ Tomorrow Night!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Just got back from the event space. We are going to have parking along Colorado Boulevard and a few spaces in the parking lot behind the event space. Come early if you want a spot for your ride! See you there!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

TTT ~ Tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

I WILL BE THERE JAE


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Congrats Jae! Good turnout & beautiful work :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

congrats


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RI82REGAL+Sep 25 2010, 11:07 AM~18659209-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks friend!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Just put a post up with photos from the show. Link in my signature.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

good seeing you Jae 
good to see some other clubs that were there while i was there too showing some support!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE+Sep 27 2010, 02:02 AM~18670629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul, thanks for your support. It was much appreciated!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

HOPE U COULD COME DOING THIS YR JAE
THANKS TURTLE FOR DOING THE FYLER :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

What's up Jae ...I had Armando pick me up a T-shirt of the Regal!!! I was working on my car I couldnt make it but see you in Vegas!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 27 2010, 12:12 PM~18673303
> *What's up Jae ...I had Armando pick me up a T-shirt of the Regal!!! I was working on my car I couldnt make it but see you in Vegas!!!!!! :wow:
> *


Thanks for your support Tony! Yes! See you Vegas! :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 27 2010, 02:14 PM~18674319
> *Thanks for your support Tony! Yes! See you Vegas!  :biggrin:
> *



Right on!!!!! Vegas is gonna be good!!!!!! :yes:


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

Congrats on your event Jae!! Really cool vibe and we had a great time hanging out. I'm sure this is the beginning of many more to come.  

Paul


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 27 2010, 09:42 AM~18672169
> *Impressive my friend! Glad to see you and the girls!
> Paul, thanks for your support. It was much appreciated!
> *


  had a good time


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Frosty+Sep 27 2010, 03:51 PM~18675067-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear friend! See you in Vegas!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 28 2010, 06:37 PM~18686130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow i love this 41 convertible cool pix jae


----------

